# Pneumatic and Hydraulic Pathway?



## MusicMan (Nov 6, 2010)

All right, so for next year I want to create a pathway that shakes like an gaint earthquake. (Got the idea from the movie 2012 not Japan's diaster, just putting that out there) Anyway, I want it to be where there are walls and a roof. So like a long corridor or something. and then the walls and roof start shaking, which would be pneumatically driven, but I also want the floor to shake too. So, obviously the platform will be at min. 1/2 a foot of elevation. So what do i use to make the floor, metal, steel, what do i use to make the floor shake and/or shift, hydraulics, a motor? something that can do the job without giving in wall doing it. So any suggestions?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a few ideas that might work. You could mount the floor on Automotive springs and let the movement of your patrons naturally cause the floor to undulate. It would move up/ down left right and forward/backward and with several people on it, it would feel like it wasn't your own motion causing the floor to move. You would have to thoroughly test it. For moving walls/ceiling you could have the walls all mounted on various hinges and use pneumatic cylinders to shake them. 

On a Side note, I was originally going to post "How do you spell Lawsuit??" But thinking better of that, I thought I'd try to help you out. I would consider padding all walls and adding a hand rail (Padded as well) if you try anything like this. I would also over-engineer every aspect of it. It's a very ambitious project but could be done. But with every aspect of your build consider SAFTEY at every step.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

there is a pre built motion platform out there I beleive sold by fright props. I think it uses air bags. I know that the air bag are available on there own. there is also a device out there can be mounted to a wall for vibration. most any vibration that is included on an audio track this device is like the driver from a subwoofer but just the magnet and coil mounted directly to what you want to vibrate. I think that may have also been fright props that I saw that on.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

niblique71 said:


> I have a few ideas that might work. You could mount the floor on Automotive springs and let the movement of your patrons naturally cause the floor to undulate. It would move up/ down left right and forward/backward and with several people on it, it would feel like it wasn't your own motion causing the floor to move. You would have to thoroughly test it. For moving walls/ceiling you could have the walls all mounted on various hinges and use pneumatic cylinders to shake them.
> 
> On a Side note, I was originally going to post "How do you spell Lawsuit??" But thinking better of that, I thought I'd try to help you out. I would consider padding all walls and adding a hand rail (Padded as well) if you try anything like this. I would also over-engineer every aspect of it. It's a very ambitious project but could be done. But with every aspect of your build consider SAFTEY at every step.


In some places anything that the patron stands on or in that moves can be considered a ride and subject to its own inspections in a pro haunt. some like this may need to have an acessable and maybe even maned emergency stop button.


----------



## MusicMan (Nov 6, 2010)

All right, thanks for some good starting points, and good idea on the emergency stop button, I'll start planning now, thanks


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)




----------

